# First long distant trip on southwest chief



## Amy (Apr 16, 2016)

My Husband and our two boys (1 and 3) are traveling in a family room next week to Chicago. I've been readin pg everything I can find on how to make the trip as fun and easy as possible and came across your forum! A few questions: how early should we arrive at the station to check bags? (Fullerton). When and how much do you tip attendants? Any other tips for A great trip? We took the surf liner last year and loved it, but this seems like a different adventure!!


----------



## Randall (Apr 16, 2016)

Amy,

Your room attendant can make your trip. Take care of them/they will take care of you.

Need anything, they are your go to!

Randall


----------



## Amy (Apr 16, 2016)

Randall said:


> Amy,Your room attendant can make your trip. Take care of them/they will take care of you.
> 
> Need anything, they are your go to!
> 
> Randall


Is it the same person the entire trip? Would it be beneficial to tip upon boarding (ideally in a polite and subtle way?)


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 16, 2016)

Your SCA (attendant) will be the same for your entire trip.

If you tip at the beginning of your trip, it can be seen as a bribe. If at the end of the trip, you feel the SCA provided below average service, do you ask him/her to return a pôrtion or all of you tip? :huh:

Tipping your SCA is a personal choice, but the general consensus is $5 per night per person. Increased if above average service, decreased if below average service.

You may also want to tip the dining car servers. They also will be with you for the entire trip. Even though meals are included, tips are not.

If checking luggage, it must be in the hand of the agent (not just being in the station or in line) 45 minutes before departure.


----------



## Amy (Apr 16, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> Your SCA (attendant) will be the same for your entire trip.If you tip at the beginning of your trip, it can be seen as a bribe. If at the end of the trip, you feel the SCA provided below average service, do you ask him/her to return a pôrtion or all of you tip? :huh:
> 
> Tipping your SCA is a personal choice, but the general consensus is $5 per night per person. Increased if above average service, decreased if below average service.
> 
> ...


For an early trip tip, I was thinking less dollars bills and more a Starbucks gift card wrapped In a drawing from my toddler that says ' we are excited, but a little nervous about our first train ride, thanks for your patience,' what can I say, too much time on Pinterest lately... Obviously awful to offend anyone, but in some industries totally ok and accepted (valet, hostess etc when requesting special service, in this case, accommodations for my little humans). Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 16, 2016)

That's pretty cute. I imagine that a gift card would go over well with most SCA's. My first Amtrak trip was on the SWC as well. Although a lot has changed over the years from the perspective of an adult the things that excited me most as a child haven't changed much at all. Should be a fun and memorable trip.


----------



## JayPea (Apr 16, 2016)

Traveler gave some great advice. Per the dining car, some folks tip a set amount per meal and others figure the % according to the prices of the meals as you would in a restaurant. Either works equally well. I am one of those who look at a tip before departure as a bribe; if others do tip in that manner, however, I'm not going to tell them not to.

Enjoy!  My first train trip was at the age of three also, a round trip between Spokane and Chicago. Though any memory of that trip has faded from my consciousness, something must have piqued my interest in train travel; 53 years later, I take a couple of train trips a year. So I started my love of trains at an early age! Perhaps your boys will as well.


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 16, 2016)

While a cash tip in advance might be looked at as a "bribe", I don't think anyone anywhere would object to a gift card with a cute note as you describe. (If DA is on board with it....)

The Southwest Chief is a great train ride. As regards baggage: You will want to be at the station at least an hour in advance; as Traveler said, you must have your baggage checked a minimum of 45 minutes before scheduled departure. That means in the agent's hand, not just being in line. Please note, however, that Amtrak allows you to check your luggage in up to 24 hours before scheduled departure, in which case you just have to be at the station with enough time to make the train. I generally check luggage from my home station the evening before; Houston traffic is notorious.


----------



## BoulderCO (Apr 16, 2016)

I would not recommend the cutsie gift card & drawing in lieu of a proper tip. It would probably be received politely, but have the same effect as people who tip with $1 coins or $2 bills. Specifically, the attendant would much rather have normal folding money that isn't a nuisance to exchange. I know it is your first trip and you are excited. But for the SCA, is her/his 1000th trip and the level of excitement is substantially less ;>)

If you were thinking of it in addition to the real tip, that is a different story. Don't know if it would alter your service any, but probably wouldn't hurt.

For the real tip, I'd say $10 to $20 per night for the SCA for your family plus 15 to 20% of the value of your meals in the diner.

Your first trip should be a great adventure - Enjoy!!


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Apr 16, 2016)

BoulderCO said:


> I would not recommend the cutsie gift card & drawing in lieu of a proper tip. It would probably be received politely, but have the same effect as people who tip with $1 coins or $2 bills. Specifically, the attendant would much rather have normal folding money that isn't a nuisance to exchange. I know it is your first trip and you are excited. But for the SCA, is her/his 1000th trip and the level of excitement is substantially less ;>)
> 
> If you were thinking of it in addition to the real tip, that is a different story. Don't know if it would alter your service any, but probably wouldn't hurt.
> 
> ...


*Quote: "I would not recommend the cutsie gift card & drawing in lieu of a proper tip."*

*Agreed ~~~> It's only 'cute' for the giver.*


----------



## Amy (Apr 17, 2016)

BoulderCO said:


> I would not recommend the cutsie gift card & drawing in lieu of a proper tip. It would probably be received politely, but have the same effect as people who tip with $1 coins or $2 bills. Specifically, the attendant would much rather have normal folding money that isn't a nuisance to exchange. I know it is your first trip and you are excited. But for the SCA, is her/his 1000th trip and the level of excitement is substantially less ;>)
> 
> If you were thinking of it in addition to the real tip, that is a different story. Don't know if it would alter your service any, but probably wouldn't hurt.
> 
> ...





BoulderCO said:


> I would not recommend the cutsie gift card & drawing in lieu of a proper tip. It would probably be received politely, but have the same effect as people who tip with $1 coins or $2 bills. Specifically, the attendant would much rather have normal folding money that isn't a nuisance to exchange. I know it is your first trip and you are excited. But for the SCA, is her/his 1000th trip and the level of excitement is substantially less ;>)
> If you were thinking of it in addition to the real tip, that is a different story. Don't know if it would alter your service any, but probably wouldn't hurt.
> 
> For the real tip, I'd say $10 to $20 per night for the SCA for your family plus 15 to 20% of the value of your meals in the diner.
> ...


----------



## bobnjulie (Apr 17, 2016)

Tips for a great trip:

Family bedroom is downstairs. If you want to transfer to another car, you have to go up the stairs.

I've heard Amtrak overnight trains once described at camping indoors and in some ways this is true. Tight space within your room, surrounded by people, no wifi, beds not the fluffiest and quiet hours are 10 pm to 6 a.m.... Count on delays - don't make tight connections.

That being said, I feel it's a glorious way to travel. Since you're in a family room, you should have views out both sides of the train and the views are amazing. The observation car is a wonderful place to spend time, watching the world roll by. America is a beautiful country and the train takes you places cars can't go.

The crew will be on their return trip and with the time changes, will be losing an hour of sleep for every day of the trip. I find that having a happy attitude goes a long way towards having an amazing trip. Your attendant and dining crew will be with you the entire trip and should treat you with a smile and professional attitude. Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## PaulM (Apr 20, 2016)

ehbowen said:


> You will want to be at the station at least an hour in advance; as Traveler said, you must have your baggage checked a minimum of 45 minutes before scheduled departure. That means in the agent's hand, not just being in line.


Does anyone have a source for the "must be in agent's hands"? Has anyone been given the bum's rush in the act of handing a piece of luggage to the agent?


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 20, 2016)

Bum's rush, no. Being told that it will not go out until tomorrow's train, yes.


----------

